# Online chatting



## Markfrench07 (Jul 9, 2020)

I have a problem with chatting online. I used different apps to chat with. I was not trying to hook up and never did with anyone. I would use the chat rooms to get pictures of women. Photography has always been an issue in my marriage. I dont understand why I can't stop. It is destroying my marriage and I'm afraid it has got the point where she is going to leave me.


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

How do you get pics without acting as if you are involved in sex/romance?


----------



## Markfrench07 (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm not sure if understand your question. But it would the exchange of women. Not pictures of each other.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

You need to get yourself into counseling, individual counseling to work on understanding YOU. You can't come to an online forum and expect people who don't know you at all to have these kinds of answers that will actually really help you.

I don't blame your wife, because you are taking the intimacy and attention that should be going to HER, and passing it out among strangers to give yourself an emotional "thrill"...and you NEED to find out WHY and the steps to take to STOP, and plug back into your marriage and your love for your wife.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Markfrench07 said:


> I have a problem with chatting online. I used different apps to chat with. I was not trying to hook up and never did with anyone. I would use the chat rooms to get pictures of women. Photography has always been an issue in my marriage. I dont understand why I can't stop. It is destroying my marriage and I'm afraid it has got the point where she is going to leave me.


The first step is to STOP lying to yourself and call a spade a spade
A married man may go online for kibbles but he usually does not stop there, and you are no special snowflake, you will eventually go there too and end up hooking up
delete all the relevant apps as a start
go to therapy
tell your wife everything, what you have been doing, your struggles and let her have her own agency as to whether to leave you or not


----------



## OddOne (Sep 27, 2018)

Getting screen captures, which is what I assume you are doing, of women online is not what I consider photography. I wouldn't call it photography if you got screen captures of their cats. I'm not sure anyone would.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

If you have a marriage worth saving, listen to some of the above posters and get help!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Markfrench07 said:


> I have a problem with chatting online. I used different apps to chat with. I was not trying to hook up and never did with anyone. I would use the chat rooms to get pictures of women. Photography has always been an issue in my marriage. I dont understand why I can't stop. It is destroying my marriage and I'm afraid it has got the point where she is going to leave me.


You need counselling and you need to have your wife put a child lock on your devices.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

New one for me....cheating masked as “photography”. I’m not buying it and I’m guessing your wife won’t either.


----------



## Heart Break (Jul 6, 2015)

Your wife will find out eventually.... are you happy with your marriage? Talk to your wife. Go to an individual counseling. Then go to counsling with you wife. You will hurt her and everyone around you. Is it worth it? This is not ok from any point of view and from any excuse you will call it....


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

Markfrench07 said:


> I'm not sure if understand your question. But it would the exchange of women. Not pictures of each other.


So you would chat with other men to exchange pics of women who neither of you were acquainted? Where did you get the pics from to exhange?


----------

